# Brush realism



## Lundberg02 (Aug 23, 2017)

I have maybe a hundred paint draw apps for iPad Pro and I have an Apple Pencil, but I can't find any that start a stroke with a realistic initial contact. They all have the half round shape of a regular stylus. I have a brush stylus also and its only advantage is tactile.
On my Mac I also have numerous apps, but so far I can only see Photoshop, Painter, and Rebelle as having a realistic initiation of the stroke. I was very disappointed that Krita and ArtRage do not.
I have googled mightily to find the proper terms for the leading and trailing edge of a brush stroke but have had no luck. I'd like to know if there are any such terms, corresponding to attack and release of a musical instrument tone.


----------



## MrUnecht (Oct 5, 2017)

Lundberg02 said:


> I have maybe a hundred paint draw apps for iPad Pro and I have an Apple Pencil, but I can't find any that start a stroke with a realistic initial contact. They all have the half round shape of a regular stylus. I have a brush stylus also and its only advantage is tactile.
> On my Mac I also have numerous apps, but so far I can only see Photoshop, Painter, and Rebelle as having a realistic initiation of the stroke. I was very disappointed that Krita and ArtRage do not.
> I have googled mightily to find the proper terms for the leading and trailing edge of a brush stroke but have had no luck. I'd like to know if there are any such terms, corresponding to attack and release of a musical instrument tone.


In Photoshop you can create your own brush.
Take the normal round brush and add a texture above it so it looks like a real pen.

Maybe google for "DrawWithJazza Photoshop Brushes"
http://jazzastudios.com/shop/


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Try the real thing.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Been down that path and have to agree with Just. You never have to think of such things when you have a real brush in your hands.


----------

